# Commercial Electrical Estimator



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum neighbor!

Sounds like you already know what it takes to do estimating - labor time per task, labor rate, parts cost, etc... You're going to be dealing with bigger things - pad mount transformers for temp service for cranes on highrises, fire pumps, moving up and up along with the concrete crew for all the embedded, different means & methods, constant firestopping, getting lighting and t-power to each floor, etc... Those are the things that come to mind. I've never been an estimator for an EC on a highrise but I've done plenty of highrises. As long as you can work from your company's office you may not have to move from job to job in temporary housing. Often an estimator on a job that big is also a psuedo project manager. You and the PM will be married for the project. Do they have someone there to mentor you or are they throwing you to the wolves?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Well Jason , it is your lucky Sunday. My name is macmikeman and I am here to help you. Go here and review the site carefully , and you will have enough know how to pull the interview off. Just be honest about your experience. http://electricalresources.com/Help/Electrical_Estimating_Techniques/NetHelp/default.htm


----------



## Jason Jones (Jul 31, 2016)

MikeFL said:


> Welcome to the forum neighbor!
> 
> Sounds like you already know what it takes to do estimating - labor time per task, labor rate, parts cost, etc... You're going to be dealing with bigger things - pad mount transformers for temp service for cranes on highrises, fire pumps, moving up and up along with the concrete crew for all the embedded, different means & methods, constant firestopping, getting lighting and t-power to each floor, etc... Those are the things that come to mind. I've never been an estimator for an EC on a highrise but I've done plenty of highrises. As long as you can work from your company's office you may not have to move from job to job in temporary housing. Often an estimator on a job that big is also a psuedo project manager. You and the PM will be married for the project. Do they have someone there to mentor you or are they throwing you to the wolves?


First let me thank you for the assistance. My concern is that I am self taught and I do not know a lot of this large project equipment. I have never dealt with 11k transformers (I think that is what he asked me) and I have never dealt with stainless steel conduit. I have a little over a week to cram with this information, so I am trying to figure out what to cram!! I always used tables and the NEC when it came to guidelines for voltage drop and wiring size. I am sure I will be using more 2/0, 3/0, & 4/0 wire and god only knows what else. I am excellent when I know what I am working with, but I do not know all the specifics when it comes to what is needed. I have only ever had to deal with 600 amp services and such. I think I am in over my head, but am to old to pass the opportunity. What are the basics I should study to know? In your opinion? Thank you for the help in advance.


----------



## Jason Jones (Jul 31, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Well Jason , it is your lucky Sunday. My name is macmikeman and I am here to help you. Go here and review the site carefully , and you will have enough know how to pull the interview off. Just be honest about your experience. http://electricalresources.com/Help/Electrical_Estimating_Techniques/NetHelp/default.htm


I thank you in advance for the help. I went to the site and it seems to go nowhere. I tried on 3 different browsers and got the same error each time. Thank you again in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Jason Jones;3069689... I always used tables and the NEC when it came to guidelines for voltage drop and wiring size. ....[/QUOTE said:


> Is this job in Florida? The EE is supposed to do all that. Trades can only do design up to 600A commercial & 400A residential in Florida. VD is part of the EE's job.
> 
> Do you know what kind of jobs this company does?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Jason Jones said:


> I thank you in advance for the help. I went to the site and it seems to go nowhere. I tried on 3 different browsers and got the same error each time. Thank you again in advance for any help you can provide.



Well, thats kinda odd and too bad, it opens instantly fine for me. If you do get er to open jump to the takeoff tab , its packed with info.


----------



## Jason Jones (Jul 31, 2016)

MikeFL said:


> Is this job in Florida? The EE is supposed to do all that. Trades can only do design up to 600A commercial & 400A residential in Florida. VD is part of the EE's job.
> 
> Do you know what kind of jobs this company does?


This job is not in Florida. If I take it I will have to relocate to Michigan. I know the EE will give us all the specs when it comes to the completed drawings, but the work I am being hired for will be based on Schematic Documents, which are only about 25% completed. The company specializes in Aerospace Facilities, Defense & Aviation Facilities, Manufacturing & Distribution Facilities, Healthcare & Hospitals Facilities, Pharmaceuticals & Biotechnology Facilities, Laboratory Facilities Facilities, Meat & Poultry Processing Facilities, Nuclear Support Facilities, Office Facilities, Commercial & Education Facilities, Baking & Snack Facilities, Media & Entertainment Facilities, Food Processing Facilities, Nutritional & Consumer Products Facilities. I am used to strip malls, small office buildings and such.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Jason Jones said:


> ... The company specializes in ...


Piece of cake!!!

Kidding. That's some heavy stuff. If they're looking for entry level they can mentor, they found the right man. If they're looking for turn-key, that's a bit over your experience.

BTW that link macmikeman (did I type that right?) posted worked great for me. Looks like a great site.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have been a licensed purchaser and user of a really good electrical heavy work database called e-Cost Electrical Estimating Database .

I don't know if they are still around since I don't do that type of estimating any more but they are maybe, and not so far from you. A Sunday afternoon drive actually.

e-Cost Electrical EStimating & Publishing Co. Inc. 
1543 Windamere Lane,
Naples Florida 34119


That guy's database numbers are very good. And I spent less than $300 on it. There is like around Fifty thousand items in it. All commercial /industrial work stuff you can think of.


----------



## Jason Jones (Jul 31, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Well, thats kinda odd and too bad, it opens instantly fine for me. If you do get er to open jump to the takeoff tab , its packed with info.


I finally got it to open up and it did give a lot of important information. Thank you. I have a number of other questions not answered elsewhere in this forum, so should I just start new topics or ask somewhere specific?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

New topics are good


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if you have the fundamentals of good estimating down, and they are hiring you as a junior estimator, you will have a shot.

if they are trying to hire a senior estimator, it is unlikely.

there is a learning curve to the type of work they are doing, and if you haven't been doing that type of work they would be complete morons not to know that it will take you a little time to get up to speed.


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

wildleg said:


> if you have the fundamentals of good estimating down, and they are hiring you as a junior estimator, you will have a shot.
> 
> if they are trying to hire a senior estimator, it is unlikely.
> 
> there is a learning curve to the type of work they are doing, and if you haven't been doing that type of work they would be complete morons not to know that it will take you a little time to get up to speed.


I agree with this. Do not over-sell yourself. The type of work you listed is highly specialized. Even if they were doing large commercial construction like office high rise, resi high rise, large retail....you are not ready.
They should have a senior or chief estimator you would work under to learn their system. He should make sure you go to all the seminars provided for their estimating software, make sure you learn all protocols for the specialized facilities you listed.
This could be a great opportunity to get training that will make you a very qualified estimator for the future....just represent yourself honestly and offer your excitement for an opportunity.
Just dont get in a hurry....a lot of people think estimating is something you learn, and move on once you have learned it.....not true at all...the learning curve on estimating is endless


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

One of the most important factors in an interview is confidence. If you can look the interviewer in the eye and say you are the best candidate for the job (maybe not directly but through the course of the interview) you will be at the top for consideration.

The list of jobs the Michigan contractor does sounds like something taken from a brochure or web page. I've worked for contractors who can say the same thing but that wasn't the bulk of their work. Even the slightest involvement in any of the areas noted allows the business to include that in their resume.

I dealt with a Michigan EC on an accelerator ring I ran for another EC. Their part of the job was high voltage power distribution. Their job stopped at 12.8Kv and that's where we picked it up. The complexity on that job really ramped up after that. My company bought a $6K power distribution program to determine the breaker settings for every load on the site. We had that, as well as all the power and lighting within ring and related buildings.

My EC and the Michigan EC can both say they do accelerator ring installations but the scope of our work was very different.

I say this to encourage you to downplay that company resume and "up-play" your own experiences, talents and skills. This should be a confidence booster. Also. in the interview, it doesn't hurt to mention any shortcomings the interviewer points out can be overcome because you are a quick study.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jason Jones said:


> This job is not in Florida. If I take it I will have to relocate to Michigan. I know the EE will give us all the specs when it comes to the completed drawings, but the work I am being hired for will be based on Schematic Documents, which are only about 25% completed. The company specializes in Aerospace Facilities, Defense & Aviation Facilities, Manufacturing & Distribution Facilities, Healthcare & Hospitals Facilities, Pharmaceuticals & Biotechnology Facilities, Laboratory Facilities Facilities, Meat & Poultry Processing Facilities, Nuclear Support Facilities, Office Facilities, Commercial & Education Facilities, Baking & Snack Facilities, Media & Entertainment Facilities, Food Processing Facilities, Nutritional & Consumer Products Facilities. I am used to strip malls, small office buildings and such.


Move from Florida to Michigan........a move I'd never make.


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Move from Florida to Michigan........a move I'd never make.


I haven't even been in Florida a year and already I miss the cool air. Even the cold water comes out of the tap hot.

You know how most people buy a hot tub or a sauna? I want to buy a walk-in cooler.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sparky Girl said:


> I haven't even been in Florida a year and already I miss the cool air. Even the cold water comes out of the tap hot.
> 
> You know how most people buy a hot tub or a sauna? I want to buy a walk-in cooler.


Lived in Jackson / Vandercook Lake for a period of time, I preferred it over upstate NY but not enough to live there for long. I like seasons too but winter is one we can skip.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sparky Girl said:


> I haven't even been in Florida a year and already I miss the cool air. Even the cold water comes out of the tap hot.
> 
> You know how most people buy a hot tub or a sauna? I want to buy a walk-in cooler.


We don't have cold water. We have warm water and hot water. 

When I remodeled my house (10 year project) I put the water heater in the attic. I didn't even run power to it for the first 2 years. Then we had a cold winter and I ran the circuit.


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> When I remodeled my house (10 year project) I put the water heater in the attic. I didn't even run power to it for the first 2 years. Then we had a cold winter and I ran the circuit.


Now that's what I call energy efficient! :thumbup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> We don't have cold water. We have warm water and hot water.
> 
> When I remodeled my house (10 year project) I put the water heater in the attic. I didn't even run power to it for the first 2 years. Then we had a cold winter and I ran the circuit.


funny stuff:laughing:


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

wildleg, this isn't embellished stories for comedic relief, it's true! 

Yes, I am a displaced Northerner looking for an ice cooler to stick my head into. Dry ice would melt on my head.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sparky Girl said:


> wildleg, this isn't embellished stories for comedic relief, it's true!
> 
> Yes, I am a displaced Northerner looking for an ice cooler to stick my head into. Dry ice would melt on my head.


Daytona bike week has been enough Florida at one time for me.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sparky Girl said:


> wildleg, this isn't embellished stories for comedic relief, it's true!
> 
> Yes, I am a displaced Northerner looking for an ice cooler to stick my head into. Dry ice would melt on my head.


It's chillin out
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1=26.8975&textField2=-82.057&e=1#.V6VN5KI8Gkw

Not sure why it's going to be cooling off for the next few days but I'll take it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> It's chillin out
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1=26.8975&textField2=-82.057&e=1#.V6VN5KI8Gkw
> 
> Not sure why it's going to be cooling off for the next few days but I'll take it.


*"Global Warming"*

Al Gore got wood reading this!


----------

